#  Ernährung >   Supersize Me oder essen im FastFoodrestaurant >

## Patientenschubser

Nun wird in letzter Zeit viel davon gesprochen das wir Deutschen zu dick sind.
Allen voran nun auch unsere Kinder, diese scheinen nicht nur zu dick sondern auch zu faul zu sein! 
Wie es dazu kommt habe ich mich gefragt!
Wenn ich mir meine Kinder so anschaue, fällt mir kaum was auf! Sie haben immer mal wieder über einen überschaubaren Zeitraum, zwei drei Kilo zuviel. Dies ist *immer vor* einem Wachstumsschub so. 
Aber bei den Studien ging es nicht um zwei - drei Kilo sondern um richtiges Übergewicht.
Wo liegen die Ursachen?
Bis vor ein paar Jahren gab es hier in Baden-Württemberg zusätzlichen *Sportunterricht* bzw *Bewegungszeiten* im normalen Unterrichtsplan, dies wurde dann abgeschafft da es Geld gekostet hat! 
Nun ist das Jammern wieder Groß und es wird (ernsthaft) überlegt ob mehr Sport angeboten werden muß (! HÄ !) 
Nun ich denke wenn man seine Aufgabe als Elternteil ernst nimmt dann reicht das Sportangebot in der Schule aus, *muss* aber durch Sport im Verein oder im Familienverbund ergänzt werden! 
Hinzu kommt eine richtige Ernährung der Kinder. Die fängt aber schon beim Erwachsenen selber an!
Bei uns gibt es feste Regeln im Familienleben! 
Es gibt *jedenTag* eine Mahlzeit an der alle Teilnehmen müssen! 
So kann jeder erzählen was er erlebt hat vor hat oder was auch immer! 
Bei uns wird wenn es nur irgend geht immer frisch gekocht, 
also nichts aus Beuteln oder Verpackungen bei denen nur heißes Wasser
zugegeben werden muss um ein 5 Gängemenu zu erhalten.... (also Dinge mit fragwürdigem Inhalt  *schauder*
Bei uns wird z.B. die Pizza (frisch) selber gemacht nicht aus der Tiefkühltruhe aufgetaut, 
das hat den großen Vorteil das wir wissen was drauf ist und was die Kids zusich nehmen!
Bei uns gibt es immer Gemüse/ Salat zum Essen, großer Renner ist z.B. ein Rohkostsalat aus Kohlrabi und Karotten (!) 
Klar gibt es bei uns auch mal essen im Fastfoodrestaurant, allerdings im Schnitt einmal im Quartal!
Es gibt bei uns ausser an Geburtstagen keine Getränke aus der Familie Fanta/ Cola... usw. sondern Wasser und Fruchtsäfte... 
Mich würde interessieren wie ihr das für euch persönlich/ familiär haltet.
Kocht ihr noch oder lasst ihr in Gaststätten/ Kantinen oder wo auch immer für euch kochen?
Ernährt ihr euch "gesund", esst ihr regelmäßig? 
Für Fastfoodjunkies habe ich hier einen tollen Link gefunden. 
Hier kann man sich sein persönliches "Menu" aus einem bekannten Fastfoodrestaurant mit goldenen Bögen zusammen stellen.
Auf einen Klick erscheint dann die Kalorienzahl und der Fettgehalt des "Menus"..... 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Meine Tochter ist mollig ziemlich sogar,auf das was sie ißt achte ich sehr
Gekocht wird immer frisch,keine Dosen usw.
Sie treibt viel Sport,in der Schule und Freizeit,kein Kind das dauernd vor der Kiste sitzt
Aber gebracht hat es bisher leider nichts

----------


## Obelix1962

*Gibt es eigentlich etwas besseres als was selbst gekochtes ?  Also wenn man weis wie viele verschiedene Gewürze Gemüsesorten und Sprossen in so ein kleines asiatisches Reishähnchensüppchen zum Beispiel rein gehören. 
Oder  
Wie wäre es mit einem glasierten Schweine-Schinkenbraten mit Schwarte an leckerer Startkbierkümmelsouce mit Weißkraut und Semmelknödeln (einfach mal Gutbürgerlich) 
Oder 
Ganz einfach mal schnell Pfannkuchen mit Heißen Himbeeren und Vanillepuding  
Klingt das nicht einfach auch besser wir Hamburger Currywurst mit Pommes Rot/Weiß 
Wohl schon. 
Ich will jetzt hier nicht sagen das ich Fastfood deswegen nicht esse, nein aber der kleinste Aufwand lohnt sich um etwas gesünderes zwischen die Zähne zu bekommen. 
Schaut einfach mal in Euren Kühlschrank und testet testet testet 
Ihr werdet schon bald merken das es Kombi's gibt an die man nicht gedacht hat erst neulich zum Beispiel Fleischkäse mit scharfem Erdbeerenmus
(die schärfe einfach ein wenig Chilipulver je nach gewünschter Schärfe in die pürierten Erdbeeren geben)
dazu ein paar Weißbrot-Scheiben  LECKER  *

----------


## Leonessa

Als Vegetarier hat McDoof für mich nicht so wirklich Auswahl parat und bei dem Salat dort z.B. ist mir in der Soße viel zu viel Essig!
Am liebsten koche ich auch selber und wenn wir essen gehen, dann auch in ein Restaurant (wir haben einen echten Italiener im Haus, der ist gleichzeitig ein Feinkostladen und noch nen tollen Mexikaner in der Nähe), statt zum Dönerladen!
Ich gehöre auch zu den Menschen, die meinen, dass das Auge mit isst, also sollte ein Teller auch immer schon bunt aussehen, nicht nur ein paar grüne Blätter Salat, nein eine Tomate gehört dann schon auch mit drauf und so. Ich denke so bekommt man schnell gesundes Essen zusammen. Aber ich mache das nicht um gesund zu leben oder schlank zu bleiben, sondern weil es einfach so schmeckt!
Dafür schmeckt mir Schokolade eigentlich kaum, weil ich das im Abi-Prüfungsstress vor 3 Jahren zu viel gegessen habe... 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Patientenschubser

Sicher ist selber gekocht immer besser allerdings sollte hier aber auch drauf geachtet werden was gegessen/ gekocht wird... 
Pfannkuchen & Vanillepudding/ Schweine-Schinkenbraten mit Schwarte mit Semmelknödel gehört sicherlich nicht 
zu den Mahlzeiten die helfen Gewicht zu reduzieren oder zu behalten. 
Also nix was Otto Normalverbraucher täglich Essen sollte es sei den er arbeitet Tags auf dem Bau und muss alles 
von Hand schleppen und hat Nachts einen Nebenjob in einer Metallgieserei... 
Naja aber Spaß beiseite, mit ein bisschen Mühe bekommt man schon was leckeres zu essen "gezaubert".... 
Dazu gehört eben auch mal frisches (oder TK!) Gemüse, wechselnde Beilagen wie Nudeln/ Reis/ Kartoffeln oder sonstiges... 
es geht auch mal ohne Fleisch... 
wobei ich gestehe es fällt mir (manchmal) schwer ohne Fleisch...

----------


## Brava

Sicher Pfannkuchen und solche sachen gehen gar nicht
Auch Schinkenbraten ,ist fast nicht drin
Süsses hab ich gar nichts mehr im Haus 
Gemüse nur frisch,Fleisch wenns sein muss aber dann Lamm oder Schaf

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Brava! 
Fehlt dir manchmal was, wenn du auf Süßes verzichtest oder auf manche Fleischsorten?
Fällt es dir sehr schwerr, drauf zu verzichten? 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wir benutzen sehr viel Tiefkühlgemüse, ist prima da man kaum arbeit damit hat, 
es ist immer vorrätig und IMMER frisch.
Außerdem hat es den großen Vorteil das es Erntefrisch eingefroren wird
und so mit mehr Vitamine und Spurenelemente erhält als das "frische" 
Gemüse das seit Tage im Laden oder zuhause liegt... 
Lamm/ Schaf mögen meine Kids nicht so gerne, naja sie mögen es garnicht... 
aber mit Geflügel oder Schweinefleisch geht das schon auch. 
Geflügel hat im Schnitt 1gr Fett pro Hundert Gramm, Schweinefleisch doppelt soviel.... 
Ich habe schonmal vorgeschlagen das wir auch mal ein Stück Pferd machen können... 
oh das hätte ich besser nicht gemacht, meine Große ist seit Jahren begeisterte Reiterin...  :d_smily_tooth:   
Auf das wirklich sichtbare Fett wie Schwarten oder so darauf verzichten wir!

----------


## cappuccinomum

Also erstmal Schubser ist Dein neues Benutzerbild zum PIEPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Zunge raus:  
Ich koche auch selbst, einmal am Tag - Fleisch gibts so ca. 2-3mal die Woche ( darunter zähl ich jetzt auch Hackfleisch und auch Geflügel!! ), dann einmal Fisch, und auch Gerichte ohne Fleisch werden gerne gegessen!!!!
( weniger von meinem Gatten, der ist auf nem Bauernhof großgeworden *hihi* ) 
TK-Gemüse hab ich immer zu Hause, ist einfach praktischer, als immer frisches Gemüse zu Haus zu haben - preiswert ist es auch, und die Vitamine sind ja dank Schock-gefrieren auch erhalten!! 
Pfannkuchen und sowas gibts auch ab und zu, und wenns mal ganz schnell gehen muss, muss auch nen Fertig-boden für eine Pizza herhalten, die ich dann nur noch belegen muss....  
Meine Kids sind auch dank viel bewegung ( riesiger Garten ) schlank und rank, auch wenn es natürlich  - in Maßen, genau wie Fernsehen  :Zwinker:  - Süßigkeiten gibt! 
So ein paar Dinge hab ich mir beim Kochen auch angewöhnt, um es kalorienärmer oder fettärmer zu machen - statt süßer Sahne nur saure Sahne ( zb für Saucen ), statt fetter Mayo die fettred. Salatcreme, statt Butter halbfette Margarine, statt Sonnenblumenöl lieber Rapsöl usw............... 
Aber das ist ja nichts neues!! 
Interessantes Thema......

----------


## cappuccinomum

SChubser, DAS ist ja wohl witzig, haben wir zwei doch zur gleichen UHRZEIT gepostet!!   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na sowas zur selben Zeit...  :bravo_2_cut:   
Na du kannst aber Sahne z.b. auch durch Milch ersetzten, beim Rührei klappt das ganz gut, oder einer Royal für süsse Aufläufe reicht das auch. 
Beim Kuchen backen reicht auch mal 2/3 der angebenen Zuckermenge oder auch weniger... 
Bei uns gibts auch mal Pfannkuchen/ Crepes mit Gemüse oder Apfelmuss oder Speck... aber das wird in einen Wochenplan mit eingebaut.... 
Butter ist übrings besser als sein Ruf, klar ist das Zeugs Fett, hat aber da  es ein natürlicher Stoff ist viele Vitamine und ungesättigen Fettsäuren. 
Aber es macht halt auch immer die Menge, wie bei allem. *
- Alles ist Gift, es kommt halt auf die Dosis an -* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Leonessa 
Am anfang wars schon schwer vorallem für die Kids,nun haben Sie sich daran gewöhnt
Klar Hähnchen und Fisch gibts bei uns auch
Schwein ganz wenig,Onkele ist Schäfer darum öfter Schaf

----------


## sun

Es gibt viele leckere Fleischsorten.  
Pferd ist echt klasse und übringens, als ich das erste Mal Pferd gegessen habe, war ich auch stink sauer. War auch Pferdenarr, war sogar auf Turniere und so.  
Naja schmecken tut es trotzdem, Hirsch, Strauß, Krokodil, Hase und die ganzen Fischsorten wie Seekatze, Goldbrasse, Krabben, Garnelen, Langusten (aber nur wenn sie mich vom Teller aus anschauen) Muscheln mmmmmhhhhhh lecker, die koche ich total gerne., 
Schweinefleisch ist eher die Fleischsorte die ich am wenigsten esse. 
Aber keine Angst, ich esse auch oft sehr oft sogar Fleischlos. Wie Schlipfkrapfen, Kasnocken, Kartofflepuffer, Spinatnockerl, ...... 
Und süsses mag ich garnicht so gern, sei es aus dem Schleckkasten oder aus Mahlzeit. 
Nein danke, das muß ich nicht haben.  
Heute gab es zum Beispiel abends: gemsichten Salalt mit gebratenen Lachs.

----------


## urologiker

Dosis facit venenum.  :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Pferd hatte ich auch schon als Braten und Wurst lecker

----------


## sun

Na Brava, was Schubser und Cappucinomum können, können wir auch oder :Huh?:  
Haben es auch gerade geschaft zur gleichen Zeit zu posten

----------


## Brava

Wir werden immer besser sun

----------


## zefiro

Ich wohne alleine und für mich allein lohnt sich das Kochen nicht. 
An der Umfrage finde ich übrigens störend, dass Fastfood-Restaurants, Kantinen und normale Restaurants nicht differenziert werden. Ich selber gehe gerne essen, aber halt nicht in Fastfood-Restaurants. Mir ist beim Essen vor allem Vielfalt wichtig (mal Fleisch, mal Fisch, mal Spargel, Meeresfrüchte, Gemüse, Nudeln, usw.) So abwechslungsreich zu kochen würde ich alleine nicht schaffen. Würd ich für mich immer selbst kochen, gäbe es wohl aus praktischen Gründen überwiegend Nudelgerichte...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo zefiro, 
das tut mir aber leid das du es als störend empfindest, das hier nicht noch unterschieden wird.... 
Ich habe zwar eine große Familie, die ist aber ein bis zweimal im Jahr im Urlaub ohne mich so bin ich jedes Mal für 14 Tage alleine. 
Ich koche deswegen trotzdem immer für mich und gehe nicht (oder nur sehr selten) essen. 
Ich habe im übrigen schon immer für mich gekoche auch als ich noch keine Familie hatte!
Der Aufwand ist der Selbe ob ich eine kleine oder eine große Menge koche!
Was zuviel war hab ich eingefroren und ein anderes Mal wieder aufgetaut und benutzt, so wie jetzt auch!

----------


## Laura

Koche selbst, fast jeden Tag, koche gesund, gehe aber auch mal Essen. 
Kann man mehrere Sachen ankreuzen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja man kann mehrere Sachen ankreuzen... 
Einfach mal ausprobieren, theoretisch kannste alles ankreuzen...  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:    *
Kochst du nur für dich oder für andere mit?*  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Laura

Habs probiert, ging mit 2 Kreuzen, danke.  
Habe jahrelang für mich als Single gekocht, nun koche ich für 2 und ohne Maggi oder Knorr Fix und so komische Dinge. Gesund, lecker und frische Sachen selbstgekocht eben.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Man kann ohne das Fertigzeugs -Beutel auf heiß Wasser drauf und schon haste irgendwas-
Sehr gut kochen zumal es oft nicht viel länger dauert als mit den Beuteln. 
Die Kunst liegt daran, etwas richtig zu würzen, das nehmen einem die Beutel ab.
Hat natürlich auch den (fragwürdigen)  "Vorteil" das es bei allen gleich schmeckt... 
*schauder*

----------


## zefiro

Das muss Dir doch nicht leid tun... 
Meiner Ansicht nach macht es aber einen erheblichen Unterschied, ob man im Fastfood-Restaurant essen geht oder in einer guten Gaststätte. Ersteres mache ich fast nie, letzteres relativ häufig, mit großem Vergnügen. Es gehört für mich zu meinem Lebensgefühl dazu - so wie ich auch gern ins Theater gehe, ins Kino oder in Ausstellungen. 
Warum ich nicht gern koche, weiß ich übrigens selbst nicht so genau. Es hat mir einfach noch nie Freude gemacht. Restaurantbesuche hingegen machen mir Freude.  
Vermutlich ist es Erziehungssache: meine Eltern gingen immer schon gern (mit mir) essen. Restaurantbesuche waren immer schöne und erfreuliche Erlebnisse im Familienleben. Und so hat sich das wohl bei mir so eingeprägt. 
Jedenfalls denke ich, dass ich auch im Restaurant gute und abwechslungsreiche Kost bekomme. Zu dick bin ich jedenfalls nicht...

----------


## Laura

Zefiro,  
ich koche zwar auch gerne selber, aber ich gehe auch gerne Essen. Auch für uns ist das Lebensgefühl und auch ein klein wenig Luxus, der aber in unserem Leben eine große Rolle spielt. 
Und ich finde es für mich auch gut, wenn meine eigene Küche mal kalt bleibt. 
Ich koche zwar auch gerne und mit Leidenschaft, nur eben nicht unbedingt an 365 Tagen im Jahr.

----------


## zefiro

@Laura, 
ja, das ist sicher gut und vernünftig, beides zu tun (selbst zu kochen und mal essen zu gehen). 
Manchmal denke ich, ich sollte öfter selber kochen. Aber leider konnte ich bisher noch nicht wirklich große Freude daran finden. Ich vermute eben, dass es stark von der Familie abhängt, und davon, wie man aufgewachsen ist.  
Bei uns war es so, dass in meiner Jugend meine Mutter eher nur aus Pflichtbewusstsein gekocht hat und mein Vater gar kein Interesse daran hatte. Stattdessen gab es bei uns (solang ich denken kann) diese Kultur des Essengehens. Meine Eltern wussten eine Reihe guter Restaurants und Gaststätten (teilweise auf dem Lande gelegen), deren Besuch insbesondere am Wochenende regelrecht zelebriert wurde. Das Ganze wurde dann verpackt in einen kleinen Ausflug mit Besichtigungen und Spaziergängen. 
Das habe ich so verinnerlicht, dass mir solche Restaurantbesuche immer noch einen riesigen Spaß machen (inzwischen in der Regel ohne die Eltern). 
(Ich sehe grade, ich habe mich teilweise wiederholt. Naja, so ist das, wenn man sich seine früheren Beiträge nicht mehr durchliest. Ich lass es aber trotzdem stehen...)

----------


## Brava

Tip versuch es mit Kleinigkeiten,wenns dir schmeckt dann versuchs mit grösseren Menüs
Es ist bei mir auch so das ich nicht jeden Tag lust auf Kochen habe

----------


## Maggie

Also wir essen auch mal öfters Tütenzeugs und ich finde da gibt es auch ganz leckere Dinge. Wir sind beide berufstätig und am Abend koche ich halt noch, aber manchmal muss es auch schnell gehen. Zudem schmecken uns die TS von Mc Doof.
Ob das Essen aus einem Restaurant besser ist als das von Mc Doof oder das Tütenzeugs, das wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Ich und mein LG sind nicht dick, obwohl wir uns auch nicht übermäßig bewegen.
Ich denke es kommt auf die Menge an die man ißt und wie oft man Tütenzeugs in sich reinstopft. 
Was ist eigentlich gesunde Ernährung?? Von allem etwas, das ist meine Meinung, wieso sollte ich nur Hasenfutter zu mir nehmen??
Ist der Mensch nicht ein Allesfresser??
Zudem wenn mir nach etwas der Sinn ist, dann esse ich das und denke nicht nur an die Gesundheit. Essen ist einfach ein Stück Lebensqualität, die ich im Moment eh vermisse, da ich aufgrund meiner Erkrankung eh nicht mehr viel essen kann *plärr* 
Im Moment geht nur faserfrei, keine Pilze nichts Scharfes, nichts blähendes, also viel bleibt da nicht mehr. Aber wehe es geht mir wieder besser, dann muss gleich ein Rumsteak mit vielen Zwiebeln und Bratkartoffeln dran glauben *gg* 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na Maggie, dann nutze doch mal diesen Link: Kalorien bei McDonalds 
Mir kam das kalte Grausen... wirklich war...  
Da ich mich in Gastronomieküchen ein bisschen auskenne, denke ich das es schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied macht zw Burgerbuden und den "anderen" Lokalen... 
Es kommt eben immer auf die Zubereitung an.. 
Andere Frage wer von Euch kennt den Film *Supersize Me*?

----------


## Brava

Wie schrieb Maggie so schön der Mensch ein Allesfresser,Burger usw.ab und zu bei uns auch aber selten
Nein den Film kenn ich nicht

----------


## Maggie

Hi Schubser, 
also wenn die selbsternannte Gesundheitskasse schon mit den Burgern von Mc Kotz neue Mitglieder anwerben möchte, können die ja wohl nicht so schlecht sein(vorsichtig ironisch gemeint)
Denn Versicherte dieser Gesundheitskasse sollen ja nach Vorlage ihrer Versichertenkarte, zum normalen Essen das sie bestellen, noch nen extra Burger bekommen*lauthals lach*
Kam letzt erst im der Glotze. 
Und ich esse ja nicht immer bei bei diesem Verein, meist kochen wir ja selber, weil ich das Essen im Restaurant oder auch bei o.g. Verein einfach zu teuer finde. 
Zudem weis ich was ich Zuhause am Essen habe, was ich in einem Restaurant oder nem Imbiss nicht weis. 
Den Film kenne ich genau so wenig wie Brava. 
Zudem denke ich schon länger über gesundes Essen nach, seit mich eine Kollegin immer mit ihrer Veganerkost (schreibt man das so) nervt *ggg*
Nur 1. wenn ich ehrlich bin kann ich so nicht leben.
      2. was ist gesunde Kost?? Biologisch angebautes Gemüse?? Überhaupt wenn dann    
          der Acker neben der Autobahn liegt??
      3. Biologisches Fleisch?? Angeblich wurden die Tier nur mit dem notwendigsten 
          gespritzt. Was ist, wenn die krank werden und später wieder "gesund" 
          geschlachtet werden? 
Man weis ja heutzutage auch, was mehr zieht: 
"Gesundheit oder der schnöde Mammon" *lach* 
Zudem las ich einmal einen Bericht über die Hühnerhaltung.
Nun was ist gesünder?
Freilaufende glückliche Hühner die fast in ihrem Dreck ersticken, oder eben Hühner in Käfighaltung, wo der Dreck automatisch auf einem Förderband weggeschafft wird. 
Gut wenn ich von meiner Mutter frische Eier bekommen kann, nehme ich natürlich lieber diese, da ich weis woher die kommen, aber wenn ich zu Kucken backen ziemlich viele Eier gebrauche und meine Mutter keine hat, weil die Hühner mit dem Legen nicht nachkommen, dann kaufe ich eben die günstigsten. 
Und wenn ich dann schon mal gesund leben wollte, dann dürfte ich wohl auch kein Kortison oder kein Azathioprin nehmen, oder?? 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Brava

Wie gerade gelesen habe liegt es nicht nur am Essen  *Veranlagung und Ernährung:*  *Dick durch Gendefekt*  *Manche Menschen können essen, was immer sie möchten, ohne jemals dick zu werden. Andere hingegen werden trotz dauerhafter Diät übergewichtig. Warum das so ist, gehört bis heute zu den ungelösten Rätseln*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oh dann hätt ich ja absofort eine " Ausrede"....  :d_smily_tooth:  
He isch kann nix dafür, ey wirklisch sinn meine Gänä, weisch... HAHAHAHA 
Wo hast du das den her Brava?

----------


## Laura

@ Patientenschubser,  
das steht zur Zeit in diversen Frauenzeitschriften.

----------


## Brava

Apothekenumschau

----------


## Patientenschubser

Danke für die Info....  
So in Frauenzeitschriften, ahja... soso...

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Also das mit den Genen glaube ich auch. Manche haben es schwerer und manche nicht. Ich sehe das bei meinem Schwager. Der ist in der früh schon ein paar Semmeln mit Mayonaise und Ei drauf. Der Cholesterin perfekt, ein Strich in der Landschaft, der könnte sich hinter einem Besenstil verstecken.  
Ich hingegen, muß sehr auf mein Gewicht achten. Muß halt was dagegen machen, ohne gehts auch nicht. Sport sport sport. Und natürlich die Ernährung.  
Aber beim kochen, achten wir sehr genau auf gesunde Ernährung. Auch mein Freund ist jetzt dafür.  
Am besten ist es, wenn man so einen Freund hat wie ich. Der einem ein spitzen Gericht am Sonntag zaubert. Lecker. Schade das er nur Wochenends zu Hause ist.  
Aber wir lassen es uns auch ab und zu recht gut gehen. Gehen dann essen in guten Lokalen. Meiner ist ein kleiner Feinspitz. Das merkt man dann bei der Wahl am Restaurant und natürlich zu Hause beim kochen.

----------


## Laura

Bei den wenigsten Menschen sind es die Gene, bei den meisten Menschen ist es die falsche Ernährung und zuwenig bis keine Bewegung. 
Wäre doch auch zu einfach, wenn man sich nur auf seinen Genen ausruhen könnte und dann immer mehr auseinandergeht.

----------


## Brava

*Dick durch Gendefekt*  *Manche Menschen können essen, was immer sie möchten, ohne jemals dick zu werden. Andere hingegen werden trotz dauerhafter Diät übergewichtig. Warum das so ist, gehört bis heute zu den ungelösten Rätseln*    Laufen verbrennt überschüssige Pfunde 
  PhotoDisc/ RYF  
  Eine Antwort darauf gibt vielleicht eine aktuelle Studie von Jenaer und Potsdamer Wissenschaftlern. Danach könnten die Kraftwerke einer jeden Körperzelle des Menschen, die so genannten Mitochondrien, für das Übergewicht verantwortlich sein. Mitochondrien stellen kurzfristig verfügbare Energie bereit. Hierzu wandeln sie die mit der Nahrung aufgenommenen Zucker und Fette so um, dass diese von der Zelle verbrannt werden können. 
Ein Forscherteam des Deutschen Instituts für Ernährungsforschung Potsdam und der Universität Jena um Professor Michael Ristow hat untersucht, welche Auswirkungen eine leichte Unterfunktion dieser Kraftwerke auf Mäuse hat. Ursache hierfür war eine Veränderung in dem Gen aP2. Die Tiere legten deutlich an Gewicht zu, ohne mehr zu fressen oder sich weniger zu bewegen. "Das überraschende an den Daten war", so Ristow, "dass diese Mäuse mit Unterfunktion nur dann übergewichtig wurden, wenn sie eine ungesunde, kalorienreiche Diät fraßen. Die gleichen Mäuse blieben dagegen bei einer gesunden, ballaststoffreichen Ernährung genauso schlank wie ihre gesunden Geschwister." 
 "Es ist bekannt", so der Jenaer Lehrstuhlinhaber für Humanernährung weiter, "dass unsere Mitochondrien mit zunehmendem Alter immer inaktiver werden. Das könnte erklären, warum wir mit den Jahren immer dicker werden, obwohl wir sogar weniger essen, als wir es als Jugendliche getan haben." Diese Abnahme der Mitochondrien-Aktivität sei vor allem durch Ausdauersport aufzuhalten; entsprechend wirksame Medikamente seien erst in der Entwicklungsphase. 
 Wie die Studie erstmals beweist, führt eine gezielte Beeinträchtigung der Mitochondrienfunktion in Mäusen dazu, dass überschüssige Nahrungs-Kalorien unvollständig verbrannt und statt dessen als Fettgewebe abgelagert werden. Zusätzlich entwickeln diese Tiere eine Zuckerkrankheit (Diabetes), die bei Übergewichtigen gehäuft auftritt und zu Folgeproblemen wie Herzinfarkt oder Schlaganfall führt.

----------


## sun

Also ich denke schon das Gene was ausmachen.  
Aber man kann sicher was dagegen was machen. Manche habe es schwerer und manche nicht. Aber unmöglich ist es glaub ich mal selten.  
Diät ist nicht gleich Diät. Wenn man einem Körper einfach was entzieht um auf die Kilos zu kommen und danach wieder so weiter macht, wie vorhin. Gibt es mit Sicherheit den Jojo Effekt und dann kommen noch ein paar Kilos dazu. Der körper muß ja für schlechtere Zeiten punckern.  
Deshalb ist sicher das a und o, die richtige ausgewogene Ernährung.

----------


## Brava

*Jojoeffekt*   
                                                                                                                                                                          Mit Jojoeffekt bezeichnet man die Gewichtszunahme am Ende einer Diät. Bei häufigen Diäten kann das Gewicht wie ein Jojo auf und ab steigen. Der Jojoeffekt hat zwei Ursachen. Zum einen sinkt durch eine erfolgreiche Diät das Körpergewicht und damit auch der Grundumsatz (d.h. der Körper benötigt weniger Kalorien), zum anderen gewöhnt sich der Körper an die niedrige Kalorienzufuhr während der Diät und schaltete sozusagen auf "Sparflamme". Der Jojoeffekt kann verhindert werden, wenn die Diät nicht abrupt beendet wird, sondern die Kalorienzufuhr am Ende der Diät langsam und über Wochen angehoben wird. Durch Sport wird Muskelmasse aufgebaut und damit der Grundumsatz angehoben. Nach einer Diät kann man aber meist nicht mehr so viel essen wie vorher ohne zuzunehmen. Daher sollte man sich schon während der Diät Gedanken über die Ernährung nach der Diät machen.

----------


## Maggie

> So ein paar Dinge hab ich mir beim Kochen auch angewöhnt, um es kalorienärmer oder fettärmer zu machen - statt süßer Sahne nur saure Sahne ( zb für Saucen ), statt fetter Mayo die fettred. Salatcreme, statt Butter halbfette Margarine, statt Sonnenblumenöl lieber Rapsöl usw............... 
> Aber das ist ja nichts neues!! 
> Interessantes Thema......

 Dachte immer Butter soll gesünder sein anstatt Margarine?? Rapsöl schmeckt mir ganz und gar nicht, wieso sollte Sonnenblumenöl nicht gesund sein??Wieso Sahne in Saucen?? Und ab und an richtige Mayo wieso denn nicht?? 
Wenn wir an einem Tag etwas ungesundes oder reichhaltiges essen, dann gibt es am nächsten Tag eben etwas kalorienarmes, z.B. Nudelsuppe als Hauptmahlzeit. 
Gut ich bin eh schlank und durch meine Krankheit, muss ich eh manchmal aufpassen was ich esse. Aber wenn es meine Krankheit es zu lässt dann esse ich auch einmal etwas was ungesund ist, nur faserreiche Kost ist halt ganz gestrichen. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## cappuccinomum

> Dachte immer Butter soll gesünder sein anstatt Margarine?? Rapsöl schmeckt mir ganz und gar nicht, wieso sollte Sonnenblumenöl nicht gesund sein??Wieso Sahne in Saucen?? Und ab und an richtige Mayo wieso denn nicht?? 
> Wenn wir an einem Tag etwas ungesundes oder reichhaltiges essen, dann gibt es am nächsten Tag eben etwas kalorienarmes, z.B. Nudelsuppe als Hauptmahlzeit. 
> Gut ich bin eh schlank und durch meine Krankheit, muss ich eh manchmal aufpassen was ich esse. Aber wenn es meine Krankheit es zu lässt dann esse ich auch einmal etwas was ungesund ist, nur faserreiche Kost ist halt ganz gestrichen. 
> Lieber Gruß Maggie

 Hallo Maggie!
Kann schon sein, dass Butter gesünder ist, aber weniger FEtt ist doch in der "Halbfett-Margarine", oder etwa nicht :Huh?: ?  :Huh?: 
Ob ich mit Rapsöl oder anderem Öl brate beispielsweise, schmeck ich nicht raus - Rapsöl enthält kein Cholesterin...
Wieso Sahne in Saucen?? Ja wieso denn nicht?  :Zunge raus:  Es gibt ja auch Rezepte, wo man Sahne oder Schmand zu nimmt, auch bei AUfläufen - na und ich nehme dann eben die saure Sahne.....
Die sog. "Salatcreme" hat über 60% weniger Fett als die normale Mayo - und da meine KIds zb gerne "Mayo" dazu nehmen - zb bei Pommes ( die es nur selten gibt ) oder wenn ich Salate mache ( Kartoffel-, NUdel- ), dann hab ich mich eben an diese gewöhnt.....
Mir schmeckt die "echte" Mayo schon gar nicht mehr.... 
ABer das ist eh alles Geschmackssache, ich bin auch nicht dick, aber das soll ja auch so bleiben!!!  :Cool:  
Diese Ideen hab ich übrigens mir nicht selbst ausgedacht, sondern aus Ratgebern usw.... 
Klar macht "ab und zu" sowieso nichts aus, aber m.E. bewahrheitet sich immer wieder "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist"...  :Zwinker:

----------


## Brava

Da hab ich was zu Butter und anderen Fetten gefunden 
Butter- und Margarinesorten  *Margarinesorten*  
 Haushalts-/ Tafelmargarine 80 bis 90 Prozent Fett (tierisch und pflanzlich)  Pflanzenmargarine 80 bis 90 Prozent Fett (mind. 97 Prozent pflanzlich), etwa 25 Prozent mehrfach ungesättigte Fettsäuren  Diätmargarine 80 bis 90 Prozent Fett, mindestens 40 Prozent mehrfach ungesättigte Fettsäuren, rein pflanzlich, salzarm  Reformmargarine 80 bis 90 Prozent Fett, darf keine gehärteten Fette enthalten  Halbfettmargarine 39 bis 41 Prozent Fett, nicht zum Braten geeignet  *Buttersorten* 
 Deutsche Markenbutter 80 bis 90 Prozent Fett, ausschließlich aus Rahm hergestellt  Molkereibutter 80 bis 90 Prozent Fett, aus Rahm oder Molkensahne hergestellt  Halbfettbutter 40 Prozent Fett, nicht zum Braten geeignet_Quelle: aid Infodienst Heft „Speisefette“, 14. überarbeitete Auflage 2006_

----------


## Laura

Bei Butter sind es die tierischen Fette, die schaden (Arterienverkalkungen, Cholesterin usw.), bei Margarine die gehärteten Fett, die schaden, die werden auch Transfettsäuren genannt und die sollte man meiden. 
Sahne an sich in einer Sauce kann man durch diese neuen leichten Kochsahnen ersetzen, die leichteste hat 7% Fett, die schwerste 19%, Sahne hat mindestens 30%. 
Rapsöl ist cholesterinfrei, aber trotzdem kann man darin auch nicht schwelgen, wie jedes andere Öl hat auch Rapsöl viele Kalorien. 
Sonnenblumenöl ist scheinbar auch cholesterinfrei. wie ich letztens gelesen habe. 
Fertige Mayo ist durch die ganzen Zusätze auch nicht gesund, auch nicht in leichter Form (fettreduziert, es gibt eine neue Mayo bzw. Salatcreme, die hat nur noch 5% Fett, schmeckt auch so!). Mayo gibt es bei uns nicht oft, dann aber selbstgemacht. 
Ich nehme diese neuen Kochsahnen anstelle saurer Sahne für Saucen, geht wunderbar und schmeckt auch lecker. Saure Sahne gerinnt so schnell und so flockige krisselige Saucen ist nichts für uns. 
Ansonsten kann man nichts falsch machen mit viel Gemüse, Salat und Obst, Vollkornprodukten, fettarmer Milch und Geflügelfleisch bzw. anderes Fleisch in Maßen. 
Bei den Salatdressings darauf achten, daß nicht zuviel Öl drin ist, beim selbergemachten kann man das gut dosieren.

----------


## Brava

Fette sind aber auch wichtig *Öle und Fette: weniger ist mehr*
Öle und Fette sind lebensnotwendig, denn unser Körper braucht die darin enthaltenen Fettsäuren, um beispielsweise Hormone zu bilden und Zellwände aufzubauen. Fett versorgt uns auch mit fettlöslichen Vitaminen und schützt unsere Organe vor Verletzungen. Allerdings hat Fett auch viele Kalorien. Verwenden Sie Öle und Fette deshalb sparsam - mehr als 40 g Streich- und Zubereitungsfett sollten es nicht sein. Das entspricht 1-1,5 Esslöffeln (10-15 g) hochwertigem Pflanzenöl und ca. 15-30 g Butter oder Margarine (1 Esslöffel = ca. 10 g). Übrigens: Hochwertige Pflanzenöle enthalten wertvolle ungesättigte Fettsäuren, die Herz und Blutgefäße schützen.
ernaehrungsstudio.nestle.de

----------


## nickie

Hallo, 
wir haben im Freundeskreis auch schon oft darüber geredet, warum es etwas mehr dicke Kinder gibt als früher. Sicher gibt es verschiedene Gründe die sich in der heutigen Zeit summieren können. Uns fallen ein paar ein:
- Süßstoffe und Geschmacksverstärker (regen angeblich den Appetit an, Heisshunger)
- weniger Bewegung( PC/Konsole/Fernseher/Stadtplanung/Elternvorbild)
- zuviel Weissmehl/Zucker und Fett (Kombination, die schön dick macht)
- Konsum (zuviel Süßkram vom eigenen Taschengeld trotz Süßigkeit-Verbot)
- Kochen (Eltern haben das gesunde Kochen nicht mehr gelernt)
- Vereinsamung/Ziellosigkeit:Essstörung(Eltern/Kind-konflikt oder pubertäre Krise wird nicht verarbeitet)
- Mangelnde Aufmerksamkeit/Verständnis, dafür als Kind schon vorm Fernseher geparkt und mit Süßem ruhiggestellt. 
Was meint Ihr? 
Liebe Grüße Nickie

----------


## Christiane

Wenn ich von der Schule heimkam, wurde mir ein Paar Inliner in die Hand gedrückt und damit wurde ich aus der Wohnung geworfen. Fleisch gab es nur einmal in der Woche, Süßigkeiten wurden zugeteilt. Einen Computer hatten wir nicht.
Diesen Lebenstil habe ich bis heute beibehalten: viel Obst, viel Fisch, kaum Wurst, jeden Tag Laufen.
So etwas bringen heutige Eltern ihren Kindern wohl aus Zeitmangel nicht mehr bei.

----------


## Maggie

Hi Christiane, 
denke mal, dass es weniger mit Zeitmangel zu tun hat, sondern dass die Eltern zu sehr mit sich und ihren Problemen beschäftigt sind. Kinder in die Welt gesetzt werden ohne dass man sich Gedanken macht, was für eine Verantwortung das mit sich bringt. 
Denn wenn ich Deinen Beitrag so lese, hatten Deine Eltern wohl auch kaum Zeit für Dich, denn sonst wärst Du nicht mit den Inlinern aus der Wohnung geworfen worden!? 
Also wenn ich früher aus der Schule nach Hause kam, gab es erstmal Mittagessen. Dann wurde Muttern beim Geschirrspülen geholfen und dann ging´s an die Hausaufgaben. Waren die Hausaufgaben fertig, fand meine Mutter schon eine passende Beschäftigung für mich.
Im Sommer war es meist die Gartenarbeit oder die Arbeit mit Gemüse oder Obst einmachen, im Winter war es mehr Hausarbeit und ab und an mal mit Muttern Schlitten fahren.
Süßigkeiten gab es nur bei Omi, da wir selber keine im Hause hatten. 
Und dass die Kinder von heute so viele Süßigkeiten naschen dürfen, denke das hängt damit zusammen, weil sie sonst ihren Eltern die Haut abziehen und plagen ohne Ende, da Kinder heutzutage oft keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt bekommen. Alles ist nur noch Fun, von Verantwortung mag heute keiner mehr viel hören, man mag ja leben. Und so wie es den Kindern vorgelebt wird, so leben die Kinder es ihren Eltern nach. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Frosch

> Denn wenn ich Deinen Beitrag so lese, hatten Deine Eltern wohl auch kaum Zeit für Dich, denn sonst wärst Du nicht mit den Inlinern aus der Wohnung geworfen worden!?

 Das habe ich eben auch gedacht! Meine Mutter hat gekocht, dann wurde gegessen, dann Hausaufgaben, wenn ich wollte, konnte ich danach rausgehen und wenn nicht, haben wir was zusammen unternommen, das mußte nicht immer wegfahren sein, sondern war meistens irgendwas zuhause. Im Sommer waren wir oft schwimmen z.B. 
Süßigkeiten gab es bei uns, aber nicht viel und nicht jeden Tag.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo ihr beiden, 
nun legt doch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage. Wir haben in der Schule gegessen, und unsere Mutter hatte es einfach nur nicht geduldet, daß wir bei gutem Wetter in der Wohnung bleiben. Zum Glück bin ich mit meinem Bruder relativ gut klargekommen, und wir hatten einen großen Bekanntenkreis. Was spricht denn dagegen, daß wir unter der Woche unter Gleichaltrigen blieben? Meine Mutter fand das ganz wichtig. Mit Zeitmangel hatte das eher wenig zu tun. Unsere Eltern waren an den Wochenenden oft mit uns unterwegs. 
Ich denke auch mal, daß heute viele Kinder vor dem Fernseher sitzen, weil manche Paare mit Kinderwunsch sich nicht so darüber im Klaren sind, daß Kinder nicht nur hübsch sind, sondern oft auch ziemlich anstrengend sein können. Zumindest wirken manche Eltern überfordert auf mich.

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo, Also dieses Sper-Size-me ist ja ein Doku-Filmtitel, diesen Film habe ich mir gestern zusammen mit meinem Mann angeschaut. Hat jemand hier den Film gesehen? In den USA kriegt man wie s aussieht, solche SUPERSIZE- Menu bei MC D.Ich war noch nie in den USA,doch scheinbar sind die Amer. Fastfoodketten in Europa ein wenig zahmer.Ich hoffe, dass das lange noch so bleibt. In unserer unmittelbaren Umgebung schiessen diese Drive-in Rest. wie Pilze aus dem Boden, leider! Wir  gehen da max. 1-2xjährlich hin, danach wird lange nicht mehr der Wunsch geäussert. das Schlimme ist ja, für eine 5-köpfige Familie zahlt man schnell mal 35.00Euro und hunger hat man spätestens in einer Stunde wieder!  Meiner Familie macht es Freude zu kochen und wir sitzen gerne beisammen und geniessen. Süsses hat auch Platz, dann wird zwischendurch nämlich weniger genascht. Meine Kinder essen gerne Obst, wenn es ihnen geboten wird und davon hat es bei uns fast immer. Ab und zu gibts auch mal etwas weniger gesundes, aber wie Patientenschubser schon sagt, "die Menge machts"! Ich finde, Gemüse und Obst sollten viel billiger sein, als Patisserie und Macs!  Leider mag ich rohen Fisch und solches gar nicht, für Liebhaber ist Sushi wohl eine gesunde Alternative!Ich esse aber gern Thailändisch und Indisch.

----------


## Brava

Sammlerin
wir kochen auch sehr gerne,und vielseitig
Gut die Preise ,sind schon arg hoch
Rohe Sachen nein danke !
Von Fastfood sind wir nicht begeisstert,da die Kids und ich aufpassen müssen
was wir Essen

----------


## urologiker

Angebot und Nachfrage: Wer nicht in die Fressbuden gehen möchte, sondern kultiviert essen möchte, der tue dies. Es ist leider zu offensichtlich, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Menschen weder intelligent noch vernünftig ist.
Daher wird sich die Quantität im Essen vor der Qualität durchsetzen.
Und wer große -überreichliche- Portionen als Qualitätsmerkmal eines Restaurants hervorhebt, der gehört sicherlich zu den Förderern des Essens a la viel und billig.

----------


## Brava

Das kann ich nur zustimmen

----------


## zefiro

> Es ist leider zu offensichtlich, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Menschen weder intelligent noch vernünftig ist.

 Hm, ich bekomme bei solchen Pauschal-Urteilen immer ein wenig Bauchschmerzen. Diese "Ich bin ja so schlau und die meisten anderen sind doof"-Aussagen versuche ich persönlich zu vermeiden.  
Verhält sich nicht jeder von uns in gewissen Teilbereichen des Lebens unvernünftig? Die einen essen vielleicht zu viel und zu unüberlegt, verhalten sich aber dafür anderswo möglicherweise vernünftiger als man selbst. Und unsereins achtet zwar mehr auf die Ernährung, hat aber dafür eigene merkwürdige Verhaltensweisen, über die andere wiederum lästern könnten. 
Man neigt halt oft dazu, die eigenen Widersprüche auszublenden und die Widersprüche und negativen Eigenschaften der anderen Menschen überzubewerten. Ich schließe mich da selbst nicht aus, auch ich mache das hin und wieder. Aber ich versuche inzwischen, solche pauschalen Aburteilungen anderer Menschen zu erkennen und dann zu vermeiden... 
Resumee: die anderen Menschen sind meiner Meinung nach im Durchschnitt nicht dümmer oder unvernünftiger als man selbst.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vor ein paar Tagen kam der Film Super Size Me wieder im Fernsehen, auf ARD und ARD Festival.
Umwerfend was so in 30 Tagen geschehen kann.... ich bin (wieder) ganz von den Socken. 
Ich habe den Film aufgenommen um ihn dem Lehrer meiner großen Tochter für den Unterricht anzubieten. 
11 KG in 30 Tagen zugenommen! 
Die Laborwerte sind ins (fast!) unendliche hochgegangen... 
Hat es jemand von Euch zufällig gesehen? 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

Hi Schubser,  
wir kennen den Film, haben aber immer mal wieder reingeschaut als der lief.   
Hi Urologiker,  
solange es "in" ist, 1 kg-schwere Schnitzel und z.b. 1.3 kg-schwere Burger zu vertilgen in diesen Riesenportionen-Buden (Restaurants würde ich sie nicht nennen), solange weiterhin diese "Geiz ist geil"-Mentalität vorherrscht, solange wird leider die Quantität sich durchsetzen. Es gab gerade letztens wieder im TV eine Reportage über diese zur Zeit viel geliebten Riesenportionen, mich schüttelt es, wenn ich das sehe. Da lobe ich mir doch ein Rumpsteak von "nur" 200 g bei unserem Hausitaliener mit nem leckeren Gläschen Wein und genieße einfach. 
Es wäre sehr wünschenswert und vor allem gesünder und kostensparender u.a. für die Krankenkassen, wenn nicht nur vereinzelte Menschen dieses einfach mal nachmachen würden.  
Viele Grüße, Teetante

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oh nervtöt Gallileo auf Pro Sieben bringt doch immer diesen Superpeinlichen Dicken der sich damit "rühmt" solche Portionen zu Testen... 
Wo gibts den so was alle wollen abnehmen und die zeigen die "Fresstempel" der Nation.... 
Ich hab nix gegen Gallileo ganz im Gegenteil aber der Typ bzw diese Serie gehört abgeschafft.... 
Übrings lief der Film aktuell auf ARD Festival... ich hab ihn auf genommen.....

----------


## enail

voll krass, jeder hat halt so seine Meinung... 
ich möchte mich gesund ernähren aber es klappt halt nicht immer. 
ich koche jeden Abend für die Familie, mein männel, mein sohn und seine Freundin das lohnt sich vom aufwand, zumal sie alle nicht auf arbeit mittag essen. Ja UNGESUND abends warm mittags nichts oder nur brote, aber wir händeln das schon so seit Jahren. 
ich persönlich esse seit ca 1 Jahr absolut kein Schweinefleisch mehr, hab da sone umstellung gemacht und naja es schmeckt mir auch nicht mehr aber meine männers bekommen schon ihre Schnitzel und Braten die werden schon versorgt damit, nur ich halt nicht ist doch einfach wenn es schwein gibt für die family ess ich halt nur beilage oder mach mir kartoffeln mit quark. ist kein problem. tagsüber klar vollkornbrot, bin ich auch die einzige männer mögen wahrscheinlich körner nicht, gibt es halt zweierlei brot, gibt für mich keinen grund sich darüber aufzuregen, brotbüchens joghurt und gemüse roh sowie obst immer dabei und zwar reichlich. nur am WE gibts brötchen und logisch frühstücksei, muss auch sein würde mir was fehlen.  
gekocht wird je nach Zeit oder auch mal Fixprodukte (mag ich eigentlich nicht besonders). 
ich denke bei uns ist es das späte essen, hab mal eine ganze weile, ja ich weiß waren nur 3 monate, um 17 Uhr das letzte für uns alle, kam ich später gab es halt nichts mehr außer literweise Tee, durchhaltevermögen war nach unserem all incklusive urlaub irgendwie abhanden gekommen. So sind wir wieder bei naja neunzehn zwanzig uhr essen, ist voll daneben find ich auch total blöd, schaffen es aber nicht anders. 
mich würde ja mal interessieren wie ihr das so macht? kocht ihr vor, gibt es nichts nach was weiß ich uhrzeit oder geht ihr dann lieber essen (das mag ich nicht so gern, bin froh einfach mal zu hause zu sein und dann noch mal los zum essen ne, dann verzichte ich lieber und trink wieder literweise tee...)? 
ist dieses FAstfood essen wie Mac.. oder die anderen eigentlich wirklich eine Generationsfrage, altersbedingt oder ist das ein irrtum von mir? ich glaube nämlich nicht das die Generation über bifi also bis /auch über vierzig so Fan davon sind, laß mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.

----------


## Teetante

Hi Enail, 
es ist mittlerweile erwiesen, daß es egal ist, wie spät man isst. Siehe auch die Italiener und Spaniert als Beispiel, die Südländer essen aufgrund der enormen Hitze meistens spät abends und rollen auch nicht alle durch die Gegend.  
Es kommt immer darauf an, was und wieviel man isst am Tag. Also durchaus kannst Du auch abends um 22 Uhr Dein Abendbrot essen, es sollten nur möglichst keine 3000 kcal am Tag sein, die Du aufnimmst an Nahrung. (3000 kcal überzogen gesagt) 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## enail

Hallöle Andrea, 
das ist scho richtig die Südländer sind meistens nicht so in die breite gegangen. liegt aber und da bin ich mir sicher auch bei denen an der Ernährung, wenn man dort mal im urlaub ist sieht der speiseplan dort auch ein wenig anders aus.
 das man jetzt ich sag mal nicht solche riesen Familienpizzen zum Abendbrot verputzt ist klar, aber normale Portionen und das wichtige was man ißt, aber schau dich doch mal um ich finde auch das alle dezent ausgedrückt etwas fülliger (ich persönlich zähle mich auch dazu) werden das muss doch gründe haben.
ich führe buch über das was ich jeden Tag esse, manche finden es albern, mir hat es aber geholfen meine Essfehler zu erkennen doch zufrieden bin ich janz bestimmt nich mit mir und ...
amüsant finde ich jedenfalls wenn alle nach den Feiertagen ins Fitnessstudio rennen und dann im sommer sind sie wieder alle weg, da wird gehungert und hart an sich gearbeitet und dann geht das große "Fressen" wieder los wie ein Kreislauf, wir Menschen sind schon seltsam.
naja darüber kann man ewig diskutieren und auswerten. ich wünsche nur jedem das er mit sich und seinem körper im reinen sein sollte und wer was für sich tun möchte dem wünsche viel kraft, denn auch der innere Schweinehund ist immer allgegenwärtig.
so nun schluss mit labern, bin wohl wieder mit vom thema abgeschweift.

----------

